# CADPAT dress regs?



## Jabrwock (16 Jul 2008)

CFP265 covers all "parade" dress and related gear (mess dress, etc), but is there a CFP that covers the same for CADPAT? I'm familiar with most of "how to wear it" as they haven't changed much from back when I was in cadets (and we were wearing the old OG107s), but is there an actual manual/regs that covers this?


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Jul 2008)

You might have better luck asking in the Uniforms forum: http://forums.navy.ca/forums/index.php/board,67.0.html


----------

